
Ask HN: Requesting a Few Hackers to Volunteer - nh
I think I found a quick and easy solution to distribute food to needy individuals during this covid pandemic.<p>I need a few hackers to volunteer their time to help me code and throw something up online.<p>I will provide funding for servers.<p>Skills desired: Geocoding&#x2F;image manipulation&#x2F;twilio api&#x2F;etc<p>This is purely a nonprofit social project. If you are able, please contact me at p2pfoodproject at google&#x27;s email service.<p>I will post an update to HN community once we have an MVP up and going.
======
smoyer
I did some geo-coding a while ago but anything large scale is going to be
costly as all the APIs have non-trivial fees for > hobbiest usage. Have you
asked any geo-coding companies for free access? I bookmarked this site a few
days ago because I still have a few itches I'd scratch if it didn't cost me an
arm and a leg ... it should give you some idea of what a large-scale
deployment of your application would cost -
[https://getlon.lat/](https://getlon.lat/).

I'd be interested in helping with your effort but I think you should describe
your architecture and technology choices a bit. How do I know if I'll fit in?
(and if you want to launch quickly, now isn't the time to have engineers
learning on-the-job).

~~~
nh
Thank you for the feedback. Sent you an email.

